# Why do I have such bad luck with pigeons?!



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

I am at a loss, saddened, and somewhat embarrassed to post, that Castor hasn't come home for almost a week, and Pollux three days...two ferals that I took in as squeakers. The only pigeons currently at my house is my new helmet, who doesn't have a name, and Luna, my original white homer. She returns every night, but since Pollux didn't come home, I haven't been letting her out. I'm too scared. I had two pigeons prior to Castor and Pollux, that also never came home. They were locked in the loft for three weeks before I let them out. They returned to the loft consistently until their disappearance, so I know that they knew where to go.... I'm at a loss and very sad and frustrated. I would have stopped letting them out after the first two, but I thought those were a bit different. The first was killed in my yard by a cat, and I spoke with the cats owner. The second one was lost during the time where I was letting them out 24/7. I figured that that attracted hawks, or another predator, and learned that I shouldn't let them out for that long...so I started letting them out before I fed them, so that they'd be hungry, and later in the afternoon so that they'd only have a small amount of time to fly before nightfall. I thought that once I made those changes, it would be safe for them. I wouldn't have risked it if I thought otherwise. Now I don't know what to do. My mom thinks I should find them a home where they can fly free, with a big flock, because she doesn't think it's fair to keep them from having free flight. I want to build them a loft and a large aviary, and allow them free flight in our garage/work shop. I love my pigeons, and have fallen for them. We run a rescue, so I can't have that mentality. I can't keep everything. But I want to keep the pigeons. Is that in their best interest? Am I being selfish? Once they're out of my care, I can't decide their fate. I don't want anything to ever happen to them. My area doesn't seem to have a lot of hawks, I have seen them only a few times in the years I've lived here, and very few cats. Maybe I have a pigeon hating neighbor? 

 Maybe they just don't like me!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Insomniac said:


> Maybe they just don't like me!


I am sure it's NOT that!!! 

 Are you in an urban area, where they may have found a feral flock to mingle with? Or, like me - a rural area, where they seem to sometimes prefer the company of the local horde of mourning doves to their own pleasant little loft?

Maybe they'll be back, keep looking, maybe keep your other bird(s) confined for a few more days.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

We live really close to some feral flocks, in all directions. Some HUGE flocks in a train yard quite close. They often fly in that direction.... I really hope it's that.... maybe they'll bring home girlfriends! 

Or maybe they'll come home with a gang of roughed up tough street pigeons and take over my house!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Keep the pigeons. 
They are safer and better off with you. Give it not another thought.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Insomniac said:


> We live really close to some feral flocks, in all directions. Some HUGE flocks in a train yard quite close. They often fly in that direction.... I really hope it's that.... maybe they'll bring home girlfriends!
> 
> Or maybe they'll come home with a gang of roughed up tough street pigeons and take over my house!


LOL. Be careful of what you write because it could happen.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Insomniac said:


> We live really close to some feral flocks, in all directions. Some HUGE flocks in a train yard quite close. They often fly in that direction.... I really hope it's that.... maybe they'll bring home girlfriends!
> 
> Or maybe they'll come home with a gang of roughed up tough street pigeons and take over my house!


I read, in another thread here, that hens are more likely to show up someday with males in tow (and yes you may end up with their offspring!) while the guys follow future 'wives' home to ???


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Course then there was Tooter....and Victor who adopted to beat the band
to replace his beloved Tooter when low and behold, Tooter showed up  ...

Hard to say w/the ferals once they are back in the saddle again. They will always remember you and seem real happy to see ya, but I think they have
a bit of the wild in them as well as a fondness and comfort level for humans.

I have a bag of Castor and Pollux puppy chow in the cupboard, so I must say
I really like your names for your two babies. If they do come back, I would 
definitely snag them for their own good. They were hand raised. Then you
will have to think on the topic of allowing free flight. How much time have 
you spent reading up in the other forums where training them is discussed?
Might want to mosey over there and have a look. Otherwise, I would
build them an aviary w/quarter inch galvanized hardware cloth, raised from the 
ground and predator proof and let them have 'free flight' inside the aviary 
where they will continue the sheltered life that they basically are accustomed
to.

fp


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Please don't be embarrassed to write about anything that happens, I can *guarantee *you we have ALL had situations that we feel we could have avoided.....but we can all get so much input and help on here that it's definitely worth posting about such things. It sounds like you have done all you can so far for them. You say "I want to build them a loft and a large aviary, and allow them free flight in our garage/work shop." Personally, I would do this if you can, but that is my personal opinion. I have many pigeons and none of them fly free. Some are unable to, and some were former free-fliers. I don't have one single pigeon who tries to get out (you can tell when they want out), and in the past I have had some who seemed unhappy and I rehomed them with good people who have free-flying flocks. From personal experience, I think that most pigeons can be perfectly happy (and most of all, safe) in an enclosure that gives them plenty of flight space. You can try this and see if you do have a pigeon that just hates it, then go from there. I also do not believe in keeping animals in cages if it can be avoided. My pet rats each have their own giant pens with wheels, toys, and shelving that I move around to keep it interesting for them. They also get to come out for run-around time but tend to prefer their big houses. Many people believe that pigeons are only happy when flying free, and while I agree with that in general, I believe there are always exceptions. If you can build them a large area that they are able to fly in, I say go for it. If it doesn't work out or you feel that they aren't happy, then you can decide what to do after that. I really hope your "runaways" come back, and it sounds as if they joined a wild flock, especially if the flocks are so close to your home. Good luck with them!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Experience will turn bad luck to good luck. I too had some bad luck when I started. I got 3 common pigeons to try out flying, did every thing the sho[ owner said, kept them for few weeks in there cage which opens up to garden, clipped therer feathers & kept them hungry just beforer the release. And what ya know - zing zing all 3 went 3 different ways and never was seen again.

I am going to start flying Tippler x Pakistan Tippler young soon, I am following strict advise from here. I am flying the young that I breed so they know my place well.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Insomniac, 

It is not that they do not like you. They all have different personalities and a mind unique in its own. They see the wide open skies, and may venture off in search of a mate. This is a chance a pigeon owner takes when they allow them to free fly in the wide open sky. 

We as humans are all different as well. Some folks race them and allow them out, others keep them as pets and allow them the best comforts and conveniences they can to keep them safe, happy and healthy.

I keep my 8 pigeons in their pigeon coop, but have an attached flight pen I am still improving on. I do not give my pigeons an option. Of course, mine are not racers, they are my beloved pets. 

Something worth pondering Insomniac.


----------



## toniandtoaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Insomniac said:


> Or maybe they'll come home with a gang of roughed up tough street pigeons and take over my house!


Hahaha, that reminded me of the Animaniacs. Old cartoon I used to watch as a child, with those adorable mafia pigeons that tried to be tough.


----------

